# Amazing Machinery Jetter?



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Has anyone bought or used a jetter from amazing machinery? They look like glorified pressure washers but I was curious if anyone used one and what the performance was like.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

They don't look much different (in pictures or specs) than what Water Cannon sells and I've heard a lot of folks recomend those. They're a few bucks cheaper than the Water Cannon units but don't come with the same size hose and if either were optioned to match the other, I think they'd price out very close. Either one is right around 4000psi and 4 gpm so it should do the job.







Paul


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

I have one. I also have a general . The AM works fine...starts every time(except when tipped on the side..hehe)....price is right.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

stillaround said:


> I have one. I also have a general . The AM works fine...starts every time(except when tipped on the side..hehe)....price is right.


which model do you have?


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

tungsten plumb said:


> which model do you have?


 j/e4040hg-am 13hp


----------

